# Elara Quiz



## Hoagy (11 Nov 2010)

While we wait for the Diffneys Christmas Quiz..

Here's one from Elara.


----------



## ACA (14 Nov 2010)

thanks Hoagy...feel so thick now, I can only get 7


----------



## BillK (14 Nov 2010)

You did better than me - I only got 11,13 and 15.


----------



## Boyd (15 Nov 2010)

Pretty hard - i'm up to 9 at the moment


----------



## BillK (15 Nov 2010)

2 On the first day of Christmas
3 Maximum break in snooker is 147


----------



## DB74 (15 Nov 2010)

9 for me so far

2
3
6
10
11
13
15
17
18


----------



## Pope John 11 (16 Nov 2010)

DB74 said:


> 9 for me so far
> 
> 2
> 3
> ...


 
Very good, DB74, didn't realise if we could post the answers. Here's what I have got, seven only though.

2. On The First Day Of Christmas
3. Maximum Break in Snooker is 147
10. Nike - Just Do it
13. 366 Days in a Leap Year
15. 1000 Years in a Millenium
17. Simon Cowell in X-Factor
29. L'Oreal - Because You Are Worth It


----------



## Berni (16 Nov 2010)

Pope John 11 said:


> Here's what I have got, seven only though.


Shame on you for not recognising your successor 
1. Pope Benny 16th


----------



## Boyd (16 Nov 2010)

I didnt know we were posting answers:

1 Pope Benedict 16th
2 On the first day of christmas
3 Max break in snooker
4
5
6 Pi is the ratio of circumference to diameter
7
8 21 Gun Salute
9 Robbie Keane Wears No.10 for Ireland
10 Nike - Just do it
11 The 12 days of christmas
12 
13 366 days in a leap year
14 
15 1000 years in a millenium
16 Elara Online - Irelands Online Computer Store
17 Simon Cowell in X Factor
18 19 Is The Cube Root of 6859
19 6 Balls is ajackpot
20 
21 Guiness Is Good for You
22 
23 64-bit Windows 7 Home Premium
24 
25 
26 
27 
28 
29 L'oreal - Because Youre Worth It
30 Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year

Struggling after that!


----------



## DB74 (16 Nov 2010)

Very impressive username123


----------



## Hoagy (16 Nov 2010)

1 Pope Benedict 16th
2 On the first day of christmas
3 Max break in snooker
4
5
6 Pi is the ratio of circumference to diameter
7 _The President lives in Phoenix Park_
8 21 Gun Salute
9 Robbie Keane Wears No.10 for Ireland
10 Nike - Just do it
11 The 12 days of christmas
12 
13 366 days in a leap year
14 _Facebook is a social networking site_
15 1000 years in a millenium
16 Elara Online - Irelands Online Computer Store
17 Simon Cowell in X Factor
18 19 Is The Cube Root of 6859
19 6 Balls is ajackpot
20 _4 strings on a double bass_
21 Guiness Is Good for You
22 
23 64-bit Windows 7 Home Premium
24 _Leaning Tower of Pisa_
25 _The Apprentice - you're fired_
26 
27 _RIM Blackberry Torch 9800_
28 
29 L'oreal - Because Youre Worth It
30 Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year


----------



## Boyd (16 Nov 2010)

Got one more:

1 Pope Benedict 16th
2 On the first day of christmas
3 Max break in snooker
4
*5 Billionaire by Travie Mccoy featuring Bruno Mars*
6 Pi is the ratio of circumference to diameter
7 _The President lives in Phoenix Park_
8 21 Gun Salute
9 Robbie Keane Wears No.10 for Ireland
10 Nike - Just do it
11 The 12 days of christmas
12 
13 366 days in a leap year
14 _Facebook is a social networking site_
15 1000 years in a millenium
16 Elara Online - Irelands Online Computer Store
17 Simon Cowell in X Factor
18 19 Is The Cube Root of 6859
19 6 Balls is ajackpot
20 _4 strings on a double bass_
21 Guiness Is Good for You
22 
23 64-bit Windows 7 Home Premium
24 _Leaning Tower of Pisa_
25 _The Apprentice - you're fired_
26 
27 _RIM Blackberry Torch 9800_
28 
29 L'oreal - Because Youre Worth It
30 Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year


----------



## pinkyBear (16 Nov 2010)

4) Nathaniel CARPENTER is the Dean of Ireland.


----------



## DB74 (16 Nov 2010)

No 4 is actually *C N is T D of I* so Nathaniel Carpenter is wrong (unless it's a typo) - great effort though


----------



## DB74 (16 Nov 2010)

26 could be *9 Symphonies of Beethoven* but unlikely IMO

22 might be C D in *Place* of T O


----------



## pinkyBear (16 Nov 2010)

Doh!!!


----------



## pinkyBear (16 Nov 2010)

28) could it be "High performance computing environment is long awaited."


----------



## Hoagy (16 Nov 2010)

12. R P in T Robert Pattinson in Twilight
22. C D in P of T O Christine Daaé in Phantom of The Opera
28. H P C E is L A Hewlett Packard Chief Executive is Leo Apotheker"


----------



## Westie123 (2 Dec 2010)

4. Christopher Nolan is Director of Inception


----------



## ACA (2 Dec 2010)

Yay....the [broken link removed] has arrived....might stand a chance now


----------

